# JD 3032E starting and running issues



## Speargrass (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello all. I was wondering if someone could help me with an issue I'm having with my JD 3032E. I was digging with the bucket and it shut off on me. After it turning over and over and over it finally started again. Ran for maybe 2 minutes and shut off again. I pulled it home and into the shop and have tried all that I know to get it started again. I've cleaned the water separator out, changed the fuel filter, checked the fuel pump to make sure it is working right, not knowing if it has any automatic shutoffs for low fluid levels checked all fluid levels, and filled the tank up with fresh fuel. It hasn't set for any length of time and it started doing this with a 1/4 of a tank of fuel. I've been able to get it to start but it shuts right back off. After getting it to start and keeping it running with starter fluid it'll run on its own for a minute or two and then shut off. This evening I pulled the screen out of the water separator thinking that I put it back in wrong and it started with starter fluid and ran on its own for around 10 minutes or a bit longer. I revved it up and down multiple times and it ran fine. I raised the bucket to check out a possible hydraulic leak and when I set the bucket back down it died again and won't start again. I'm stumped. The only thing I can think of at this point is the possibility of a kill switch (seat, gear shift, or pto) being bad.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Did you ever get it figured out?


----------



## Speargrass (Feb 14, 2015)

No sir. I've been really busy and haven't been able to mess with it much. But I needed to get my truck into the shop and had to move the tractor to be able to do that. I got my wife to sit on the seat and got ready to keep the starting fluid pumping to it to keep it running and it started and ran on its own. She moved it out of the way and I left it idling for a while. Ran fine??? I turned it off and then turned it on again. Started and ran again. I've been told to check the fuel shutoff solenoid and the seat sensor but haven't had time to yet.


----------

